# men's bindings for a girl



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

so i know i should get women's bindings because im a girl. but i have big ft, size 9-10(womens) boots, and im tall 5'9. i havent been riding very long. would it be a bad idea to get mens bindings instead of womens?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

kMc said:


> so i know i should get women's bindings because im a girl. but i have big ft, size 9-10(womens) boots, and im tall 5'9. i havent been riding very long. would it be a bad idea to get mens bindings instead of womens?


Nope, you're about the same size as me, I ride only mens bindings, no real difference usually except the women's might be softer flexing and sized smaller... which isn't needed when you have size 10 womens feet lol.

9-10 womens is about 8-9 in mens so get a binding size for 8-9 mens should be fine... just remember you probably don't want a hardcore stiff binding as a beginner.

I "get" women's boards but I personally think women's bindings is just marketing to girls who care about flowery patterns on their gear! :laugh: Nothing wrong with em though but certainly not needed.


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

yea, i have a womens board too, neversummer infinity-r, i was worried about the bindings being too wide for the board but im assuming they wont be.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

kMc said:


> yea i found a good deal on last years 390s, so i mean, i dont see what the huge difference is anyways. i have a womens board too, neversummer infinity-r, i was worried about the bindings being too wide for the board but im assuming they wont be.


Nope as long as you get the right size.... good board choice too  Same board as me LOL


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'd just like to say that REAL women's bindings are built differently to fit a woman's anatomically different legs. Women have lower calf muscles and wearing a men's binding can cause pain. I wouldn't buy men's unless you have tried them and feel ok in them. And if you buy women's boots, they will not fit well with men's bindings.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> I'd just like to say that REAL women's bindings are built differently to fit a woman's anatomically different legs. Women have lower calf muscles and wearing a men's binding can cause pain. I wouldn't buy men's unless you have tried them and feel ok in them. And if you buy women's boots, they will not fit well with men's bindings.


um, I've ridden about 30 pairs of bindings in my life I seriously have never felt what you describe. Bindings are adjustable enough that this is not an issue. I've ridden women's boots and men's boots, little difference there either except for sizing, how much women's gear have you ridden? 


You talk about the calf, I find a lot of boots can be loosened at the top thus this isn't an issue.

Ski boots is another story however.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

None, because I wear gender specific gear. Companies don't make women's gear for craps and giggles. Just because you don't have problems doesn't mean every other woman will be the same.

Women's bindings ARE different than men's. That doesn't make it illegal for a woman to wear men's bindings, just strange. I'm simply stating the facts, you can get sand in your crack about it if you want. :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> None, because I wear gender specific gear. Companies don't make women's gear for craps and giggles. Just because you don't have problems doesn't mean every other woman will be the same.
> 
> Women's bindings ARE different than men's. That doesn't make it illegal for a woman to wear men's bindings, just strange. I'm simply stating the facts, you can get sand in your crack about it if you want. :dunno:


Wow that's rude, how is it strange? I don't think it's strange at all. People are way too brainwashed into thinking things should be as marketing tells you. If you have a foot that is the size of a guys it'll fit into a men's binding. Want to see my setup?


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Here, if you don't want to listen to a man, take your advice from a woman:

YouTube - Differences between Men's and Women's snowboard bindings

I'm not being rude, I'm just saying that there IS a difference and if you don't try before you buy, you could be setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Here, if you don't want to listen to a man, take your advice from a woman:
> 
> YouTube - Differences between Men's and Women's snowboard bindings
> 
> I'm not being rude, I'm just saying that there IS a difference and if you don't try before you buy, you could be setting yourself up for disappointment.


Ok well I found the sand in the crack thing to be a bit unecessary, can we not talk about this without name calling?

My boot is no narrower then a mans boot unfortunately. The back of my boot is straight, there is no calf involved, just the curve of the boot.

I already said the sizing is different.. I ride a size 9 mens. if you have a tiny foot like a lot of women then it makes sense. I am saying for me and perhaps other women who have "bigger" feet there is hardly a difference.

Currently I ride mens Saolomon, K2 and Burton bindings, and I don't think it's weird, they all fit just fine. I used to ride womens salomon dialogue but switched to 32 lashed.

I am 5'8"


I am certainly not against trying first! I just have a personal thing against flowery petals, like that should make me want to buy the binding :laugh:


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

i would definately try it first, but i also wear a size 8-9 in mens, and my boots are almost too big for womens bindings, they barely fit the burtons i use now. my boots are also really big, but they are so comfy that i wouldnt trade them. also, im taller than a lot of guys i know, so i feel like my calves would be ok. ive done research, just trying to get opinions


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

kMc said:


> i would definately try it first, but i also wear a size 8-9 in mens, and my boots are almost too big for womens bindings, they barely fit the burtons i use now. my boots are also really big, but they are so comfy that i wouldnt trade them. also, im taller than a lot of guys i know, so i feel like my calves would be ok.


Yea that's a prob my gf has.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

i would just go to a shop, wear your boots, ask them to line up some womens and men's bindings, see how the fit, see if the high back comes up over your boot or not.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

I've heard both - that women's gear is no different, AND that women's gear is designed differently (as flick said). Women's gear IS SUPPOSED to be set up differently.

Personally, I ride a men's board (GNU Carbon High Beam Series) with women's bindings & boots (Lexa bindings, Mint boots). Btw, I'm a size 8 and 5'5. I tried men's gear, but it just didn't fit quite 'right'. Maybe there is something to a larger foot and more height though. I think as long as it fits right, is comfortable, and doesn't affect your performance on the mountain, it probably doesn't matter which gender its designed for.

If you search hard enough, you can find women's gear that's NOT full of flowers and lollipops...but it IS hard to find. It sucks that women's gear is so flowery and girly, that's why I opted for a men's board.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

the rome bindings, the new ones, don't have flowery stuff on them.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

BCsnowboardchik said:


> All posts


Ok, I'm sorry if I came off bad. Sometimes it's hard to talk over the forum and understand someone's tone. We can hug it out if you want. I don't want to make enemies. 

Some companies just put flowers and unicorns on their stuff and call it women's, others put some work into it. The biggest problem you will have is if you buy men's bindings and women's boots. While you may be fine wearing men's gear, I don't recommend mixing. They won't fit together well and might give you gaps that could lead to control problems.

It's just a recommendation. Do whatever works for you. You can wear sandals and bindings if you're ok with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

oops wrong thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Ok, I'm sorry if I came off bad. Sometimes it's hard to talk over the forum and understand someone's tone. We can hug it out if you want. I don't want to make enemies.
> 
> Some companies just put flowers and unicorns on their stuff and call it women's, others put some work into it. The biggest problem you will have is if you buy men's bindings and women's boots. While you may be fine wearing men's gear, I don't recommend mixing. They won't fit together well and might give you gaps that could lead to control problems.
> 
> It's just a recommendation. Do whatever works for you. You can wear sandals and bindings if you're ok with it. :thumbsup:


No worries I did get a bit defensive, just for me personally, I find men's stuff fits better for my foot size being larger, and I just wanted to get the point across men's stuff on a "woman" is not necessarily a bad choice, and as for options overall I haven't seen too much difference in Men's vs Womens, a lot of it is just marketing. I am sure there are exceptions to this from gear that's designed properly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm considering going with men's bindings - but I definitely plan on trying them out at a shop first, before buying. I have Burton Sapphires, so they're kinda fat (I had problems fitting into some women's bindings when I demoed). And yeah, the pink and sparkly stuff on bindings pisses me off too. I would go with a men's board - if I could get my hands on one to try out first. Stuck between Vinyl and Agent.

If it looks good, and fits right - who cares what gender it's for


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought a fallen angel for my wife


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

snowjeeper said:


> I just bought a fallen angel for my wife


don't mean to hijack the thread but, how does it ride? The fact that it's pink is somewhat of a turn-off (my gear is black/red/white) :laugh:


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

don't know  Her bindings aren't in till monday. Yeah the 08 model is pretty retro. Not sure on this years. But she loves how it looks so far  I'll make sure to put up a review once we ride our new boards, hopefully on tuesday night.


----------

